# For the first time in racetrack



## TamTKF (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## TamTKF (Apr 7, 2021)

LMFP 2020 Trackday


----------



## TamTKF (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## TamTKF (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## TamTKF (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow, those upgraded brake calipers look stunning!

Do you have more information on all of the upgrades to the car?


----------

